# small jon boat question



## smokie (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a 14' aluminum jon boat that I plan on getting a out board for. THe boat is rated for a 7.5 outboard.
Can I go higher an not pop wheelies all over the lake?
How many horsepower could it probably handle?
Thanks guys.
Smokie


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's rated for a 7.5 HP,*

theres your answer. It's better to be safe then sorry.....Tightlines


----------



## smokie (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for keeping me straight Hat80.

That said any suggestions as to the best place to buy one. I would like to stay right around $900 if possible? Any suggestions well appreciated. I live in NC but travel VA often
Smokie


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*GOTTA 8HRPWR*

but that even mayb to much gimme 750 for it 1 yr old low hrs dern near brand new


----------



## smokie (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks Inawe for the offer, but I'm going with a smaller horsepower after the sage advice. I'm only doing some small lake fishing with it.
Thanks guys
Smokie


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

I use a 6 hp on a 12ft and it works just fine, a little slow but it's only 12ft so you can't expect much. Plus I do believe that you can get a ticket for overpowering a boat.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*If they check and most do.*

You will be ticketed for a motor that is bigger then the boat is rated for. It's just not worth it, stay within the laws. You'll have a much better time out on the water knowing you are safe and legal. .....Tightlines


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*14 John-boat...*

I have "never" seen a 14 John rated as low as 7.5hp  

When I was building fishing rigs out of 14 Johns, most were rated 15hp. After adding floors, decks, etc...15 did OK, but needed a little more. I check with local enforcement, and was told the rating was "Recommended Max HP", and that was for a guide line and would not be ticketed for this. Ended up putting 25 electric start Johnson’s, which did just fine with the extra weight.

I don't know if regulations have changed since then, but it only takes a phone call.

IMO, an 8hp or 9.9 would be well suited for your rig, but then again, I haven't seen the boat. Most guys I know that do little modifications, run 15's....which is basically a 9.9 tweaked.

But by all means, play it safe...just hate to see someone spend the money for an outboard, that won't plane the boat.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*try this*

www.boatworld.com


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

oops my bad


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I have a 16 jon rated 25 and i sure wouldnt go higher then my merc 25. after 7 years she is showing wear stress cracks near the stern, split bow welds from bashing waves... good thing im a sheetmetal mechanic. and can weld.... ive had to weld up both front seams allready .. if it says a certain size i wouldnot exceed it.im limited out and am experiencing fatigue in the metal.last thing you want is to tear your stern off .. not just losing a motor,and boat.. but all ya valuable tackle. that stuff adds up.I too have never seen a 14 ft jon rated under 9.9.
When your fishing who is in a rush?Arnt we out there to enjoy the environment,especially on a lake. We rush all the time for work.. Why rush the pleasure.Slow down enjoy life.Its the little things that mean the most.


----------

